# Dirty Hand Tools (DHT) 22 ton logsplitter problems



## CordWrangler (Sep 9, 2014)

I bought the Dirty Hand Tools (DHT) 22 ton logsplitter at Lowes over the Labor Day weekend.  When I got it home, I checked all the bolts, checked hydraulic fluid, and added engine oil. I put fresh gas in it.  After starting it up, the engine was surging (some call it hunting). The engine and whole splitter vibrated badly.  Also, hyraulic fluid is leaking from both ends of the valve with the handle.

I called DHT and talked to Kyle (not a regular customer service rep, he was just helping out at the time).  He suggested I call their listed service centers.  Two service centers were close to me.  

The first one I called did not work on Kohler engines and the second was less than sypathetic.  The second service center said I would have to leave the splitter at his shop and he would get to it in 1 week or so.  At the end on the conversation, he suggested I just take it back to Lowes.

Link to a video of the logsplitter running.  Also, towards the end of the video you can see a drip of hydraulic fluid fall off the valve.



Currently, I have a 16 ton horizontal Ramsplitter with a 5.5 hp B&S Intek engine.  I've had this splitter for 10 years, bought it new.  Never had a problem with the engine or the logsplitter.  Still starts on the first or second pull.

Anyway, has anybody heard a brand new engine run like this?  What could be the cause?  Based on my web searches, most people are very happy with their DHT splitters.  Guess I just got a lemon...

So do I take it back? Do I take it back to the same Lowes store and hope they can assemble one that doesn't leak? Do I take it back and just get my money back?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2014)

Take it back. No need whatsoever to put yourself through the grief of trying to fix a new spliiter. Happened with my Husqvarna garden tractor and I took it back and they loaded the new one.

When you get the new one home go over it and tighten everything. Everything.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

When you buy stuff from a box store, the equipment is not prepped for sale. all equipment needs to be set up properly. I would return it and find a Mom and pop small equipment sales place near you.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 9, 2014)

CordWrangler said:


> I bought the Dirty Hand Tools (DHT) 22 ton logsplitter at Lowes over the Labor Day weekend.  When I got it home, I checked all the bolts, checked hydraulic fluid, and added engine oil. I put fresh gas in it.  After starting it up, the engine was surging (some call it hunting). The engine and whole splitter vibrated badly.  Also, hyraulic fluid is leaking from both ends of the valve with the handle.
> 
> I called DHT and talked to Kyle (not a regular customer service rep, he was just helping out at the time).  He suggested I call their listed service centers.  Two service centers were close to me.
> 
> ...




Does it vibrate at WOT?  My DHT 22 ton Kohler vibrates a bit at around half throttle but WOT is smooth.  

I had to tighten the largest hydraulic fitting (screws directly into reservoir) due to a leak.  Also had a leaky hose connection that required tightening.  All is good now.  To DHT's credit, they offered to replace the entire tank assembly if I could not fix the large fitting leak.


----------



## lindnova (Sep 9, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> Does it vibrate at WOT?  My DHT 22 ton Kohler vibrates a bit at around half throttle but WOT is smooth.
> 
> I had to tighten the largest hydraulic fitting (screws directly into reservoir) due to a leak.  Also had a leaky hose connection that required tightening.  All is good now.  To DHT's credit, they offered to replace the entire tank assembly if I could not fix the large fitting leak.



I agree it doesn't sound like it is revved up all the way and others have mentioned vibration at partial throttle.  Might be due to the higher volume pump than some other 22 tons as my Huskee doesn't vibrate like that ever.  As far as leaks, I had one and fixed it myself, but taking it back is an option.  Seems leaks are common on these.  The one on the Lowes showroom was dripping oil when I was there last week.


----------



## CordWrangler (Sep 9, 2014)

The video was shot at WOT.   The vibration seems to have gotten worse during the short time I ran it.

I talked to a Lowes employee who mentioned that Troy Bilt came basically assembled, they just put the tires and tongue on.  But the DHT is basically a complete assembly.  That makes DHT very dependent upon the Lowes employee to put their product together correctly.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 9, 2014)

CordWrangler said:


> The video was shot at WOT.   The vibration seems to have gotten worse during the short time I ran it.
> 
> I talked to a Lowes employee who mentioned that Troy Bilt came basically assembled, they just put the tires and tongue on.  But the DHT is basically a complete assembly.  That makes DHT very dependent upon the Lowes employee to put their product together correctly.



Wow, yeah that vibration is pretty bad.  I purchased mine directly from DHT (discounted due to hydraulic fluid leaking in crate), picked it up in Louisville and assembled it myself.  The assembly process doesn't involve mounting the engine or any pump related parts so engine vibration would be something introduced at the factory unless it got banged around by Lowes.

I would take it back and try another.  I'm very happy with mine after splitting 4 cords (Elm, Honey Locust, etc.) and know of many other folks on other forums that are as well.

EDIT: Just curious, does the pump shaft/engine shaft look aligned properly?   Do you see any wobble from the couplers?  That may be the cause of the vibration.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 9, 2014)

I am guessing that the key way on flywheel is sheered off or bent. common especially on box store engines, since they get shipped dry and pulled over often when on display.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 9, 2014)

I would return it and then go get a huskee 22....


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 on taking it back to store.

Issues during warranty period, and especially during the first month, are not your problem.  Keep it simple.

As for getting to it in one week at the small engine shop, that's not too bad around these parts and especially for something that you didn't purchase at that shop.


----------



## CordWrangler (Sep 9, 2014)

If I take it back, I'm not sure whether to exchange it or just get my money back.  Lowes was rather annoyed when I ordered it that I wouldn't take the floor model.  I ordered the splitter on 8-29 and it wasn't ready until 9-4.  In fact the pipe dope they used was still wet at 11am at the time I picked it up.  I'm not sure they will be happy to put another one together.  

This is frustrating because it seems other people are having good experiences with this splitter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2014)

They were annoyed exchanging my tractor too. And I did not care. Nobody seemed annoyed taking the money.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

If you want to buy a big box go to a big box store. If you want service and customer satisfaction go to a dealer. Save you some time and it will probably not cost more in my experience.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 9, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> They were annoyed exchanging my tractor too. And I did not care. Nobody seemed annoyed taking the money.



I agree BB, when you buy a new piece of equipment it better run properly first time or I don't want it. No-one wants to deal with a problem piece of equipment over the next few years. This is why I tend to buy things with my credit card, additional insurance should I have issues.

That being said this is the first black eye I've seen on a DHT splitter, hopefully you can get Lowes to make it right.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Sep 10, 2014)

CordWrangler said:


> I talked to a Lowes employee who mentioned that Troy Bilt came basically assembled, they just put the tires and tongue on.


There is more to setting things up correctly than just this.
Just return it go back in a week and buy it back at discounted rate as a return and bring it to your service shop to do the proper set up. half the price for the aggravation!


----------



## El Finko (Sep 10, 2014)

Wrangler- not sure if the employee you spoke with was mixed up but my DHT22 came in the crate assembled, except for the wheels, the tongue and the splitter beam. All hoses were connected and the motor was mounted. The tank was full of hydro and the motor was full of oil.
Sticker on the crate clearly says "Assembled in China."


----------



## CordWrangler (Sep 10, 2014)

That is iinteresting.  My engine had no oil in it.  The pipe dope on the hoses was still fresh and wet to the touch.  I picked mine up at 11am and I got the feeling they had just finished the assembly.  They used alot of pipe dope.  It was on the log splitter in several places after the Lowes employees got it on their hands and continued assembling the splitter.  Even the manual I have states the full assembly except the motor is already attached.  El Finko where did you buy yours?  Has DHT made some changes and Lowes is getting different inventory?  Just wondering out loud...


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 10, 2014)

El Finko said:


> Wrangler- not sure if the employee you spoke with was mixed up but my DHT22 came in the crate assembled, except for the wheels, the tongue and the splitter beam. All hoses were connected and the motor was mounted. The tank was full of hydro and the motor was full of oil.
> Sticker on the crate clearly says "Assembled in China."



The crated one I purchased directly from DHT didn't come with engine oil but the hydraulic tank was full.  I also had to connect the hoses to the detent valve per page 21: http://dirtyhandtools.com/Log Splitter Op Man.pdf

I had to follow the assembly process verbatim with what is in the manual.  DHT may be doing some further assembly and filling the motor with oil now.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 10, 2014)

CordWrangler said:


> That is iinteresting.  My engine had no oil in it.  The pipe dope on the hoses was still fresh and wet to the touch.  I picked mine up at 11am and I got the feeling they had just finished the assembly.  They used alot of pipe dope.  It was on the log splitter in several places after the Lowes employees got it on their hands and continued assembling the splitter.  Even the manual I have states the full assembly except the motor is already attached.  El Finko where did you buy yours?  Has DHT made some changes and Lowes is getting different inventory?  Just wondering out loud...



Return yours and demand that they sell you an unopened crated one at a discount for your trouble.  Then you're in control of the assembly process vs a HD kid that doesn't give a ****.  It's a really simple thing to assemble just go over and re-tighten all the hydro fittings.


----------



## El Finko (Sep 10, 2014)

Now that you mention it, I *do* remember attaching the two hoses, because I remember digging for my teflon tape. Not sure about the motor oil now. We filled it per the instructions and a bunch came running back out as soon as we took the funnel out. I assumed that happened because there was already oil in the motor, but, in retrospect, it may have been that my "assistant" poured too much oil in to begin with. I did not measure how much flowed back out.
So it's quite possible, and I'd say likely, that our machines were the same. Sorry if I created confusion.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 10, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> Return yours and demand that they sell you an unopened crated one at a discount for your trouble.  Then you're in control of the assembly process vs a HD kid that doesn't give a ****.  It's a really simple thing to assemble just go over and re-tighten all the hydro fittings.



I'm a bit surprised the DHT rep hasn't helped you out yet, they seem to be generally pretty good with their equipment.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 10, 2014)

If you have to attach some hoses, forget teflon tape and regular pipe dope.  Use thread sealant designed to withstand high temps, vibrations, and hydraulic fluids/oils.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/permatex174;-high-temperature-thread-sealant

Note that some hydraulic fittings take no thread sealant whatsoever.  These hydraulic fittings (not common pipe fittings) are designed to have a metal-metal seal .  That's what makes them so darn expensive!  Whether to use sealant should be outlined in an owners manual or assembly manual for the splitter.


----------



## Gareth96 (Nov 12, 2014)

CordWrangler - so, what happened with this?  I'm considering getting a DHT...


----------



## Frank625 (Nov 12, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> If you have to attach some hoses, forget teflon tape and regular pipe dope.  Use thread sealant designed to withstand high temps, vibrations, and hydraulic fluids/oils.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/permatex174;-high-temperature-thread-sealant
> 
> Note that some hydraulic fittings take no thread sealant whatsoever.  These hydraulic fittings (not common pipe fittings) are designed to have a metal-metal seal .  That's what makes them so darn expensive!  Whether to use sealant should be outlined in an owners manual or assembly manual for the splitter.




It's very important to understand which fittings can use a sealer or Teflon tape and which one are made to seal metal to metal. Good Point. I would just take it back and look for another brand or higher quality used splitter with a Honda Commercial motor. Try to stay away from the Chinese built stuff. Maybe you can find a used Timberwolf, they are nice from what I have seen, although the home made one I found on craigslist is just as good but it took a long time to find.


----------



## CordWrangler (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sorry this has taken so long to post.  I took the log splitter back to Lowes.  After taking alot of 'crap' from the person in customer service, I got a refund. I asked about a replacement and cs person said I had to talk to someone in Seasonal.  

Later when we were processing the replacement purchase with the same cs person, she gave me 'crap' about bringing it back used.  I was standing next to the 'Seasonal' guy and he just rolled his eyes.  I probably would have left without a replacement if it wasn't for the 'Seasonal' guy who was very helpful and even expedited the assembly.

Anyway, the bottom line is that the replacement runs fine.  The motor runs smooth and is quieter compared to my other splitter (Ramsplitter with 10 yr old 5.5hp B&S).  There are no leaks this time.  

There does seem a bit of 'rattle' to this splitter. The pins and cotter keys seem to spin and rattle when running.  Is that normal for a v/h?  My other splitter is a Ramsplitter horizontal and it does not rattle at all.


----------



## wag218r (Nov 25, 2014)

I really thought there would be more replies here. I'm in the market for a splitter, possibly this one. I've read a lot of good reviews, any other owners?


----------



## FATANDY21 (Nov 29, 2015)

I own the DHT-22 ton as well. Maintenance is minimal but like someone else said, she does rattle quite a bit the pins and such, This is especially so in vertical mode.  I got it for a g from lowes just ask them to price match something from amazon they'd be idiots not to. 

I hadn't used it in a few months and she wouldn't fire up for me lately. Currently delaying unnecessary trip to shop and trying to fix myself. Likely fuel issue. 

Andrew


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 1, 2015)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I would return it and then go get a huskee 22....




What he said^


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 1, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> What he said^



What are you using to base that opinion on?


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 1, 2015)

Going on 8 years of trouble free use by my next door neighbor (many hundreds of cords) without a hiccup. My personal use of mine for 30 cords or so now. Also it is the consensus of many many owners here on this forum. Huskee is County Line and a few others all made by Speeco. I am talking about the Speeco 22 ton only.  I have heard of a few problems with some of their other models not the 22. Even the salesman at TSC steered me to the 22 when I was trying to spend twice as much for a bigger splitter.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Dec 6, 2015)

I have the dht22 ton and had a problem that looked like the one in your video. My problem was in the shaft where the engine connects to the pump they have a rubber piece that sits in a cradle I'm guessing to lessen vibration. On mine   one side of the cradle was not tight and it chewed the crap out of the rubber. Dht was very good about it and next day aired me a new cradle and rubber with no charge I put some lock tight on the set screw and have had no problems since. This happened in the first 2hrs of use.


----------



## williaty (Dec 6, 2015)

We got one this spring by stacking deals for $800 and change. First one the engine locked solid on the 3rd pull trying to start it. Back to Lowes it went. Second one, we asked for it still in the crate so we could put it together. Got it home, put it together, everything worked properly. I've only used it about 6 hours so far, but in the next couple of weeks that'll grow a BUNCH as I've got 3 cords sitting in the driveway to split.

After using it for a while, I have two things I wish were different:

1) The operator position is not quite as good as on the $3800 splitter I rented. Gee, imagine that. Spend 4x the money on something and they make it a little nicer :lol: On the DHT, where I'd like to stand comfortably to reach both the work area and the valve lever is right smack in the middle of the starboard side tire.
2) The cheap Kohler engines just suck. Really frustrating to start. If I had one wish for the splitter, it'd be that I could have ordered it with an optional Honda GX-series engine.

I also ordered 2 of the optional log catchers for it. The second one required drilling 2 holes but that's super easy because the steel is surprisingly soft. I strongly recommend anyone with this splitter do the same as it makes it much easier on your back when working with large rounds.


----------



## byQ (Dec 6, 2015)

I own the DHT 22T, too. Like Williaty said the kohler engine isn't that great - it is cold blooded but works once you get it going. My other splitter had a small Briggs and Stratten and I liked the nature of this engine better.

I don't know what engine is on the countryline/speeco. Although I own the DHT splitter I think the speeco model has more histroy under its belt, and is put together/thought out a little better.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 6, 2015)

You are blocking the good standing position with the dual work tables. I want to hate the kohler engine but it's been great so far. One or two pulls and it's starting.  I've only put approximately 5 cords thru it though. Had a slight issue with the engine surging once but it went away. 

I am going to ditch my standard work table and get the extra large one they have out now.


----------



## Boiler74 (Dec 7, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> You are blocking the good standing position with the dual work tables. I want to hate the kohler engine but it's been great so far. One or two pulls and it's starting.  I've only put approximately 5 cords thru it though. Had a slight issue with the engine surging once but it went away.
> 
> I am going to ditch my standard work table and get the extra large one they have out now.



I have the extra large work table on my DHT 27 ton.  After a couple of uses it's broken and needs welded back together.  Don't think I overloaded it but who knows.  It has a "T" that bolts directly to the log stripper and the parallel piece of steel with the holes for the bolts pulled apart from the cross piece.  Not gonna make a big deal of it cause it's a quick fix at my local welding shop.  I am going to add a couple of gussets to make it stronger this time.


----------



## williaty (Dec 7, 2015)

Seeing you guys mention the new table sent me to the website to look at it. While there, I saw the pre-order for the stroke limiter. THAT got my interest as all my rounds are bucked to 15". I could set the stroke to 17" and not have to try to catch the stupid handle to knock it out of the detent while simultaneously trying to wrangle a new round onto the table.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 7, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> If you have to attach some hoses, forget teflon tape and regular pipe dope.  Use thread sealant designed to withstand high temps, vibrations, and hydraulic fluids/oils.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/permatex174;-high-temperature-thread-sealant
> 
> Note that some hydraulic fittings take no thread sealant whatsoever.  These hydraulic fittings (not common pipe fittings) are designed to have a metal-metal seal .  That's what makes them so darn expensive!  Whether to use sealant should be outlined in an owners manual or assembly manual for the splitter.



Good points.  Many do not realize that 'teflon' (really PTFE) tape is a thread lubricant, NOT a thread sealer.  It prevents the threads from galling and binding so you can get the two pcs together all the way, which does help seal and also help to get them apart later.  

Pipe dope is a thread sealer.


----------



## motoguy (Dec 7, 2015)

I haven't used my new DHT 35T, but my dad has used it.  Only a cord or so, thus far.  Upon assembly and first firing, it was leaking hydraulic fluid out of a fitting on top of the valve, near the the handle.  A plug on top off the assembly is sealed with a rubber o-ring.  The o-ring was chewed up, and wouldn't seal.  Replaced the o-ring, and it's been fine.

After letting it sit for a while, I noticed a leak from the bottom, as well.  It was seeping oil from a fitting/plug on the hydro (not motor) side of the pump.  Tightened that, and it appears to be working fine.

I ordered mine from Amazon, so it arrived in a crate and needed to be assembled.  Last person to touch mine was in China, so not a Big Box store assembly issue.


----------



## fespo (Dec 8, 2015)

These splitters do rattle alot. Mine sheared the lovejoy/ jaw clamp right off. They did replace everything for free. Very good customer service!


----------

